# First Renewal



## mechie_aggie (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

I got my Texas PE license this year and my renewal is due in March next year. I want to confirm if I need to fulfill any CEP requirements for the renewal since this is my first renewal.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## rudy (Dec 13, 2009)

Might want to check with your state board. In Texas, we do not have to meet any CEP requirements for first renewal.

Also, if you work for an exempt industry, might want to check if you can apply for the lower renewal fee. I got my PE, but don't use it, and work for an exempt industry, semiconductors, so I am able to renew at a reduced fee.


----------

